
NexDock Turns Your Smartphone into a Laptop - JoachimS
http://nexdock.com/
======
RedBee
It does seem like an interesting idea, but somehow it feels like it's for a
very specific audience. Isn't one of smartphone's pros - the ability to fit
something alike to computer into a pocket size device? If my productiveness is
affected by the device I'm using it's easier for me to jump over to another
device, and not make my first device alike to the other device that I could
have moved to. So it's a great option for someone who let's say doesn't have
or want a laptop but still wants a portable computer(?) for $200.

